# Der "Hans `no way` Rey Signature" Thread



## DeepStar23 (4. August 2009)

So hier mal die ersten Fortschritte meines Aufbau´s.. 





Mit der Gabel bin ich noch net zufrieden.. Es wird wohl doch ne starre Alu-Gabel werden..


----------



## korat (5. August 2009)

die gabel hängt ja in erster linie davon ab, was du damit machen willst.
vielleicht ne p-bone? ich bin mit meiner kona jump sehr zufrieden, die ist aber nicht leicht zu finden.

ist das im hintergrund schon der trainingsaufbau, oder hat sich irgendwo eine katze versteckt?
wenn du fertig bist und moe wieder da ist, machen wir ein rey-treffen, ich freu mich schon!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeepStar23 (5. August 2009)

Mit dem anderen Vorbau passt auch die Alugabel. 



Sollte schon mehr zum rumhüpfen sein (falls ich dat noch kann..) 

Ich glaub der Kratzbaum hält mich net aus.. Und Ärger könnte es auch geben.. 

Jetzt noch Kette rauf,Züge ran und los gehts.. Dann ist das Rad startklar wenn Moe wieder da ist.. Dat wird ein Spaß..


----------



## dr.juggles (5. August 2009)

würde aber maguras ins auge fassen...hab bei meinem zaskar mit v-brakes gemerkt dass es zum trialen doch murks ist 
ich bin an den schönen druckpunkt der magura gewöhnt und bei der v-brake hast du keinen richtigen, ist kein schönes gefühl wenn ich an ner kante auf dem hinterrad stehe und der hebel lässt sich immer weiter ziehen.
wenn ich ne schöne hs33 finde bau ich sofort um 

grüße


----------



## DeepStar23 (5. August 2009)

Hatte ich auch überlegt.. Hab noch nen Satz Raceline´s aber irgendwie passen die net so recht.. 
Und die aktuellen HS33 Hebel gafallen mir gar net.. Vieleicht finde ich noch mal nen Satz ältere Bremsen.. Solange bleiben die V-Brake´s..


----------



## zaskar-le (5. August 2009)

Oh, wie schön. 

Ich bin früher einmal ein wenig Trial gefahren, und es kribbelt wieder gewaltig. Wenn mir so eines zukünftig mal vor die Linse kommt, werde ich wohl auch nicht widerstehen können. Wo hast Du es denn her? In England wurden die vor ca. einem halben Jahr mal regelrecht "verschleudert", da kam ich aber leider zu spät.

Also, Glückwunsch und viel Spaß damit (und nur dafür wurde es gebaut)
Christian


----------



## DeepStar23 (5. August 2009)

Danke,Christian..

Ja,der Rahmen kam aus England. Allerdings ist meiner leicht gebraucht.. 
Sieht man aber kaum..
Bei der Verschleuderungs-Aktion war ich leider zu spät.. 
Bzw hab zu spät von erfahren..

Aber als ich den Rahmen das erstemal sah ,musste ich den auch haben. 

Hatte neulich noch nen Shop in Ami-Land,die bieten den für 499$ an.
Weiss allerdings net ob die weltweit verschicken.. 
Bei Bedarf suche ich den noch mal raus..


----------



## bvarnfullagts (8. August 2009)

The "Real"....Hans "No Way" Rey signature


----------



## kingmoe (8. August 2009)

DeepStar23 schrieb:


> Jetzt noch Kette rauf,Züge ran und los gehts.. Dann ist das Rad startklar wenn Moe wieder da ist.. Dat wird ein Spaß..



Bin wieder da 
Das schreit jetzt aber nach einem Rey-Treffen mit Korat. Dienstag Abend alle mit den Reys in den Fasan auf ein, zwei Bierchen?!


----------



## DeepStar23 (8. August 2009)

Also bei mir müssen nur noch Pedalen ran,dann kann´s losgehen. 
Den Rest hab ich gestern abend nachm Spiel gemacht.. 

Wetter soll ja gut werden.. Ich werd Dienstag mal mit dem Rad zur Arbeit fahren.. Und dann können wir ja mal schauen..


----------



## DeepStar23 (12. August 2009)

Die "Hamburger" Rey´s haben sich gestern etwas beschnuppert..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## korat (28. November 2009)

new rey on the block!
aber ist es ein rey? ist es ein zaskar?
was macht ein bike zu dem, was draufsteht? (rein technisch )

es ist wunderschön. so ein tiefer "eisbär nur bei 60° statt 90° gewaschen"-metallic-lack mit perlmutt-glitter. ich freu mich schon auf sonne, dann mach ich schöne fotos.

der blaue rey ist in allen details ein 2005er ruckus, siehe auch brian lopes.
dieser hier heißt nun zaskar, obwohl er auf den ersten blick nicht anders aussieht.
vornerum ist auch alles beim alten, bis auf die "fehlenden" flaschenhalterlöcher.

der hinterbau ist aber komplett neu. das sitzrohr ist nicht mehr außenkonifiziert und zwar in etwa gleich lang, center-center-maß ist aber 29 (statt blau 27) cm.
es gibt eine gute portion mehr reifenfreiheit, steifere kettenstreben, ein verstärkungsblech auf der bremsseite und wunderschön gefräste ausfallenden.
gegenhalter für einen umwerfer sind nach wie vor da.

an das blaue gewicht kann ich mich nicht mehr erinnern, aber mit 2077g scheint mir der weiße leichter zu sein, bei gelegenheit meß ich noch mal nach...
beide sind aus 6061er.

ist es aber nun ein zaskar?
ist das eine technische oder eine sehr filosofische frage?
geil ist es jedenfalls.


----------



## kingmoe (28. November 2009)

Für mich trifft es "Zaskar" ganz gut, denn das war ja ursprünglich ein Bike, mit dem man fast alles machen konnte. Hans ist damit Trial gefahren, es hat CC-Rennen gewonnen und wurde erfolgreich über DH-Pisten gejagt. Die eine oder andere BMX-Bahn haben die alten Zaskars auch gesehen.

Und die Geo des Trial-Zassis ist ja auch genial vielseitig. Trial, Street, Dirt und sogar Touren sind bis fast 1,90m Fahrergröße kein Problem damit. Dass es nach der immer stärkeren Abgrenzung der Disziplinen nicht mehr DH und CC in sich vereinen kann, ist klar.

Eigentlich finde ich das weiße Teil von den Genen her fast "even more Zaksar" als den großen Bruder.


----------



## DeepStar23 (28. November 2009)

der Rahmen ist  echt schön.. 

Haste schon Aufbaupläne? 
Disc oder Felgenbremse? Welche Gabel?

Bin grade am aussortieren bzw Platz schaffen..


----------



## Manni1599 (28. November 2009)

Gefällt mir auch sehr gut!


----------



## dr.juggles (30. November 2009)

superschön


----------



## Muckelchen (30. November 2009)

korat schrieb:


> geil ist es jedenfalls.




Das gehört zitiert.... 
Sehr lecker und sehr ausgefallenes GT Back Badge ...  
Herzliche Glückwunsch zum "Heiligen Gral"!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## korat (1. Dezember 2009)

kingmoe schrieb:


> sogar Touren sind bis fast 1,90m Fahrergröße kein Problem damit



na ja... also mit ner 50er stütze vielleicht.
aber wenn man einen kleinen lieben menschen hat, läßt sich daraus sicher ein veritables mtb aufbauen, das besondere ist hier dann die extrem kurze kettenstrebe.
und die variabilität! 26", 24", scheibe oder HS33, federweg von 0-100mm - es gibt ja bereits einige tolle interpretationen der blauen version.

ja dankeschön, "heiliger gral" trifft es ganz gut, ich habe nicht daran geglaubt, irgendwann einen zu bekommen, und nun ist er hier 

aufbauen werde ich ihn aber erst mal nicht, bzw. nicht extra, sondern für den frühling alles vom blauen auf den weißen umbauen, vorher müssen wir aber noch mal zu dritt los!


----------



## kingmoe (1. Dezember 2009)

korat schrieb:


> na ja... also mit ner 50er stütze vielleicht.



Alta, isch hab kurze Beine!


----------



## DeepStar23 (1. Dezember 2009)

korat schrieb:


> aufbauen werde ich ihn aber erst mal nicht, bzw. nicht extra, sondern für den frühling alles vom blauen auf den weißen umbauen, vorher müssen wir aber noch mal zu dritt los!



Dat is ne gute Idee. Nen bissel durch die Hafencity hüpfen.. =)
Und am besten mit ner guten Kamera dabei.


----------



## tofu1000 (2. Dezember 2009)

korat schrieb:


> new rey on the block!



Ich muss es gleich nochmal zitieren, das Ding sieht einfach zuu scharf aus - egal was es denn nun so richtig ist!  
Ganz einfallslos, nur in schwarz gehalten, höchstens mit ein paar blauen elox Tupfern....


----------



## korat (3. Dezember 2009)

aufbau wird erst mal genau so wie unten, stütze natürlich schwarz, ein paar blaue elox-tupfer finden sich. (der lenker ist schon blau)
die weiße HS33 paßt nicht so richtig, aber egal, die bleibt.
höchstens irgendwann scheiben mit 24"ern...


----------



## Adidash (28. Dezember 2009)

Da die Chancen wirklich sehr schlecht stehen, ein bezahlbares Zaskar in 14.5 zu kriegen habe ich mach Google mit dem Rahmennamen befeuert... Ergebnis: NICHTS  

Welche unaussprechlichen Dinge muss man tun, um an solch einen Rey zu kommen ?


----------



## zaskar-le (28. Dezember 2009)

...eigentlich nur die Augen offenhalten, ein wenig Geduld natürlich vorausgesetzt. In England lief/läuft eine Auktion für ein blaues Rey für um die 70 Pfund, meine ich. Jetzt nur noch freundlich den Verkäufer darum bitten, dass er auch nach Deutschland verschickt, et voilà!

Mit den 14,5"-Zaskars kommt es komischerweise oft schubweise: erst kommt einige Zeit gar nichts, dann hat man plötzlich fast schon ein wenig Auswahl. Auch hier lohnt ein Blick in ebay.com und co.uk.


----------



## Adidash (28. Dezember 2009)

Die Auktionshäuser beobachte ich ja auch schon eine Weile, Amerika ist bisschen blöd mit dem Versand usw, mein Misstrauen überwiegt noch. Leider wollte der Engländer nicht nach Deutschland verschicken und hat ihn für 77,67 lieber seinen Landsleuten vermacht... 

Nun, ich werde weitersuchen.

Grüße und den Zaskanern/Rey'Rey's viel Spaß


----------



## korat (28. Dezember 2009)

geduld, geduld und nochmals geduld.
und ein wenig glück 

blaue tauchen hin und wieder in der englischen bucht auf, mußt halt norfalls auch aufgebaut nehmen. der weiße ist offenbar deutlich seltener.

viel glück!


----------



## DeepStar23 (29. Dezember 2009)

wann machen wir denn mal ein schönes Gruppenfoto?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## korat (29. Dezember 2009)

wird wohl erst nächstes jahr was werden.


----------



## DeepStar23 (2. Februar 2017)

korat schrieb:


> wird wohl erst nächstes jahr was werden.



Hat immer noch nicht geklappt. ;-)


----------

